# help a noob with V8 questions.



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

To start with I'm a VW guy. Don't know much about Audi's. But I have seen pics of people putting what I thought was 3.2 32 valve Audi V8's into MKII's. But from what I can tell they don't exist..it's a 3.6l. Then I see the output..not breathtaking #'s wise. Not bad. The gas mileage is abysmal though. Is there much out there aftermarket wise for these motors and how do they like being tuned..? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Happy motoring!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: help a noob with V8 questions. (Andrew McDermott)*

http://www.motorgeek.com
http://www.audiworld.com
A plethora of info on these sites for you...


----------

